# Changing banks?



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Evening All, 

Lloyds have seriously annoyed me, so after 16-17 years with them I am telling them to shove it, closing my accounts and taking my hard earned else where! 

The only thing is I have never changed banks before, this has been my bank ever since I got an account. 

I understand it is simpler if they are part of "Switch Guarantee" but in reality how much hassle is it? 

Also, any recommendations for banks as at the moment I will probably go with what ever one offers a cash incentive. :lol:


Thanks, 

Ben


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

not much issue when we changed apart from one direct debit not changing. just keep your eyes on payments going out on time after the switch


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

did it a few times, was all easy enough as they do most if not all of it. Just give them access to your account so they get a list of all you DD/SO account numbers, they then contact them with your new bank details, same with your pay ins they will contact everyone with new account details ...all I did was just to be sure informed my work and the wifes work with new details...but they had already got it anyway


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. That sounds good that they even sort out the money coming in too! 

I only have two direct debits, so shouldn't be too hard for them then :lol: 

First Direct any good? They will give you £125 just for switching to them!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Under the new regulations the switch will be completed within 7 days. Quite straightforward moving accounts these days if you need to. Did you complain to lloyds regarding your issues to see if they can resolve them for you?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Best tip run both accounts till make sure all DD's picking up leave enough in old account to cover any mistakes with DD's , so no late payments showing on your record as a pain to get sorted even not your mistake , talk with experience of this avoid santander shocking service bottle of the leauge


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks for the replies. That sounds good that they even sort out the money coming in too!
> 
> I only have two direct debits, so shouldn't be too hard for them then :lol:
> 
> First Direct any good? They will give you £125 just for switching to them!


I switched to FD in 2008. Faultless service really and you can speak to a UK based call centre 24/7/365 if you need to


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks for the replies. That sounds good that they even sort out the money coming in too!
> 
> I only have two direct debits, so shouldn't be too hard for them then :lol:
> 
> First Direct any good? They will give you £125 just for switching to them!


First Direct come top of most customer satisfaction surveys


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Cheers chaps, all very helpful. Looks like First Direct might be the one to go too



Ravinder said:


> Under the new regulations the switch will be completed within 7 days. Quite straightforward moving accounts these days if you need to. Did you complain to lloyds regarding your issues to see if they can resolve them for you?


I did complain and to be fair they got back to me within 12 hours but it was not a satisfactory result. Someone at my local branch shouldn't really be allowed to deal with numbers or customers :lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Best tip run both accounts till make sure all DD's picking up leave enough in old account to cover any mistakes with DD's , so no late payments showing on your record as a pain to get sorted even not your mistake , talk with experience of this avoid santander shocking service bottle of the leauge


You'll find that the old account will remain active until the switch has been fully completed. What a lot of banks now do is when you switch they will request the old account to be closed as part of the switch. Usually with an incentive. I know Halifax offer £100 incentive for switching to them and other banks do similar.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Santander 123 account you get cash back on certain direct debits


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

andyboyo said:


> I switched to FD in 2008. Faultless service really and you can speak to a UK based call centre 24/7/365 if you need to


Another vote here for 1st direct. Switch was faultless in 2011 I think, got £200 for joinig (promotional offer) they listen to feedback, answer calls usually within 3 rings and there is no touch tone press 1 to go round the houses nonsense. For counter services use hsbc as it is same group. Best banking experience yet :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I switched about 2 year ago from Lloyds to The Halifax. They gave me £100 to join them and also give me £5 a month for getting my wages paid in to my account. So in the first year I got £160 and get £60 a year after that, is there any other that gives you this much for a current account.

I'm going to be honest here, they have been faultless ever since I joined, they have good online banking as well as an app for my phone. Best thing I ever done leaving Lloyds and going to The Halifax.


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty Pro said:


> I switched about 2 year ago from Lloyds to The Halifax. They gave me £100 to join them and also give me £5 a month for getting my wages paid in to my account. So in the first year I got £160 and get £60 a year after that, is there any other that gives you this much for a current account.
> 
> I'm going to be honest here, they have been faultless ever since I joined, they have good online banking as well as an app for my phone. Best thing I ever done leaving Lloyds and going to The Halifax.


I went from Barclays to Halifax and they're superb, never any problems and as Scotty Pro says the mobile app males thing a million times easier.

JK


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

minimadgriff said:


> First Direct any good? They will give you £125 just for switching to them!


First Direct are excellent in my opinion. Within the Banking industry they are the bank which all others aspire to be like.

I've been a customer of theirs for around 10 years and I'm the fussiest person I know but still have no problems at all with them. They really do go out of their way to be helpful.

I have no links other than being a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 first direct. Real people and excellent services. Voted No 1 by Which? year on year. Never looked back from leaving A&L Santander


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The biggest problem I had was a couple of companies ignoring the DD change requests that Nationwide sent to them. This was before the new switch thing came into place though


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

carl robson said:


> Santander 123 account you get cash back on certain direct debits


But you have to bank with Santander


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

First Direct it is then! Thanks to everyone for taking the time to reply. I shall let you know how it all goes. 

Lloyds did say they are going to put £75 in my account as a good will gesture, not that this is an consolation. So, I will be getting £200 in total from the banks!


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

You won't regret your decision.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

A bit more information for you, just in case you haven't switched already:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/banking/compare-best-bank-accounts


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, I havn't yet. Will be sorting it tomorrow though.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Another one for firstdirect here too. i switched from tsb back in 2006 and can honestly say they are the best bank i have ever dealt with, i think the offer back then was £100 which was a bonus !


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

The only thing I haven't found out yet is, can you seamlessly switch with a joint account?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

olliecampbell said:


> The only thing I haven't found out yet is, can you seamlessly switch with a joint account?


Yes, the same applies. It's no different. If you're switching from joint to joint it's no different. Sole to joint - if switching from two sole accounts ie yours and your partner, the bank will switch the outgoing payments from both accounts.


----------

